# A dead scorpion is a good scorpion...



## TamiAz (Jun 14, 2012)

We're having an issue with scorpions in the house right now.. My husband has been our exterminator and after finding the fourth one in two days, I am firing him and immediately calling a professional!!  I drenched this one with scorpion spray and then collected it for some macro practice.
I had more fun with this one since I was able to take pictures outside of a cup.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

They can be painful! I used to walk barefoot all the time in my house when I lived in New Mexico.. and would get stung every now and then. Definitely makes you jump! lol!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 14, 2012)

Yikes! I think I'll quit complaining about all the little ants in my house. I seem to live on a 1.5 acre ant farm during the spring and summer months...but at least they're just the tiny little black ones, they don't even bite (much!). 


Stores in my area don't carry scorpion spray; I didn't even know there WAS such a thing. But we have LOTS of ant spray...


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

I was stationed in Texas when I was in the Air Force and those dang things were everywhere.  We'd get 2-3 in the house every day.  Kids got stung, wife got stung, I got stung.  Hated them.  They'd literally squeeze through the rubber seal around the front door.  Would sit at night watching TV and hear a faint scratching sound, then see them squeeze into the house.

If it wasn't the scorpions then it was the fire ants.  Ugh.

My philosophy on Texas was "If it didn't bite you it'd sting you and if it did neither of those then it had 3" thorns on it".  Nothing against Texans, but I was so happy to get out of there.


----------



## castroincome (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow this is amazing, I'm starting to love macro photography!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 15, 2012)

castroincome said:


> Wow this is amazing, I'm starting to love macro photography!


Your sig is irritating, in case you weren't aware.


----------

